# Tactical Anglers Clips



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

Anybody use these around here? Any feelings about them either way?


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

I use them all the time, love em. I am undecided whether they alter the balance of smaller lures like the 17MR enough to care. I don't think trout mind a wounded bait fish that sits a little nose down


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

I use the clips all the time and love them. They make changing lures take seconds. As previously mentioned they do tend to make the small lures like the 17MR sink slightly nose down but I've still caught trout and reds on them. Fish-on! GT:thumbup:


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

Apparently there's a version here Mustad makes -- the Fastach Clip -- that some people believe allows the lure more freedom of movement:


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Love them,, buy mine from Amazon.com cant seem to find them local


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

Broxson's does if I remember correctly


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

slight alteration to the swim pattern, nose down, on the smaller stuff.
++ on fast-change though.

catch 'em up.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Broxson's does sell them. 

I use them for topwater presentations and that's about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

